# Verticraft Verticar - Wingless VTOL Transport Aircraft with Airfoil Fuselage (1961)



## jzichek (Nov 30, 2011)

Check out this article at RetroMechanix.com on the Verticraft Verticar, a wingless VTOL aircraft with an airfoil-shaped fuselage submitted to the Navy in connection with the Tri-Service Assault Transport competition of 1961:







The accompanying gallery features several high resolution photos and drawings of both the single and two-duct versions of the Verticar.

-Jared


----------

